# 2.7t limp mode?



## trix5032 (Sep 2, 2007)

what does it feel like when a car does go into limp mode? what sounds does it make? if any?
i ask because when i first bought it it seemed to be boosting just fine until it got hot and the clutch fan kicked on then once it got to like 4.5k rpms it makes a god awful screeching noise (like its releasing boost pressure). but now the clutch fan is on all the time (i believe its seized up), and every time it goes up that high in RPM's now it makes the screeching noise. any suggestions?
thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## briscowings (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: 2.7t limp mode? (trix5032)*

Hate to say this but a high pitched squeal sounds like blown turbos.
Is your car chipped or have you changed out the throttle body?


----------



## trix5032 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: 2.7t limp mode? (briscowings)*

no its all stock. and it boosts fine up to 4.5k rpm's


----------



## trix5032 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: 2.7t limp mode? (trix5032)*

and why was it boosting fine when the clutch fan wasnt on?
sorry im new to these cars. german cars (and other turbo cars in general) are a whole different animal then what i am used to


----------

